# Ideas for latters?



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I get some ideas for PLASTIC only latters? I need small and one about 24".
Spider


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ladders not Latters


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Spell correcting people isn't gonna help them Matt.
Plastic ladders as in ones that look like them? Ive only heard about the ladders you can get at pet stores used for birds, and those come in long and short measurements. Not only are they easy to climb but fun for your rats to chew on. Cheap as well.

If you mean ways of using something plastic thats like a ladder. I have no idea. I'm sure you can get plastic pipes and cut them the measurements you need them to be then gluing them together, perhaps. But that sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I mean something like a ladder, thats plastic not wood that they can use to get to a high level. I only see short plastic ladders at petco and on internet.
I'd really like something solid like a long ramp. I'm worried they could break a leg on a regular ladder running up and down, and slip between rungs.
Spider


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

You could make one out of PVC pipe. Mine have one that runs along the top of their cage and they love it.

Or...

What about making one out of fabric? You could stretch it really tight...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you could use plastic canvas which can be found in most dollar stores and crafting stores. depending on how long you cut the piece you may have to reinforce it with an extra sheet or two glued or sewed together.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Plastic dryer hose?


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

these come in different sizes 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13194&N=2003+113336


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

my boys have a bird ladder that my boyfriend attached some finely meshed square wire ontop


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres how I did my ladders, I was also worried (since my boys are quite clumbsy, that they would hurt themselves or slip through the bars) so I DID use wooden ladder which come in all sizes, and I got the kitchen grip and hotglued andwrapped it around the bars so its more like a ramp than a ladder! 

Its the purple ones...


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Could you make or get one of them wire ladders like on the critter cage and cover it with some lino. It is what I've done in my cage.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i like that idea in the purple cage. Do you have to take your cage apart to get the fabric on your cage so tight?? because i have to tie mine to the sides and i'm looking for a better idea?


do you know what i'm talking about? because it reads kinda confuseing.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Cat scratcher! They are dirt cheap at the dollar store and big lots and can hang from just about anything with a zip tie or two. Plus they are carpeted, coated with twine for scratching so the rats get a really good grip, plus they are cheap enough that when they pee on them you can just replace them.


----------

